# Can anyone spare some birdwings?



## Ably.Saucey (Jan 3, 2020)

I can't, for the life of me, catch the birdwing butterflies.
Anyone willing to sell me some?
Thanks!


----------



## CaramelCookie (Jan 8, 2020)

Do you still need them? I have 3 currently


----------



## biscuitapollo (Jan 8, 2020)

I have 5 extra! I'm happy to sell you 1 for 1.4k, 3 for 4.2k, or all 5 for 7k in-game bells (they're worth 3.5k each). Let me know if you want them, and how many you want, and I'll put them in my market box for you  

My FC is 7556-0523-294

Edit: I lowered the prices to the min I can sell them as I realised you're the person who I've requested giveaway villagers from and you have my dreamies


----------

